# take a look



## soccer50 (Jul 17, 2003)

akido techniqu 

wat the hell. is akido always like this? the black belt must be lighting fast cuz the orange isnt moving at all. i always thought akido people were always moving around


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 17, 2003)

In the study of aikido the training partners work together to attempt to achieve perfection in the technique.  The uke (the orange in this photo)  is not resisting in order to help nage (the black belt in the photo) work for perfect execution of the technique.  The theory being that by achieving perfection from a non-resistant point that hitting even half of the high points of the tech in a combat application will leave you with a dynamic technique.  You can't look at still photos used to demonstrate a technique and assume that the technique is set up like that during combat.  Granted, video is a much better medium for demonstration of technique but the stills at least give an idea of what the tech should look like in certain points of the process.


----------

